
HTML5 Game Development Tutorial - zoowar
http://www.canvasdemos.com/2009/07/09/game-development-tutorials/
======
larsberg
I keep hoping this will result in a new wave for the old demo scene, for those
of you old enough to remember the era of BBS logins and tiny demo apps.

And yes, I know there's still a whole youtube/MP4 scene around demos, but I
feel like there's something similar to the old spirit of "hacking pitiful 386
boxes in 100kb of space" when you're trying to do it in "a pitiful web browser
element using a ridiculous programming language."

~~~
apl
Ridiculous programming language? Far from it. JavaScript is a fantastic
language once you get to know it a little better.

~~~
tomjen3
Its overly verbose, doesn't allow you to override operators and doesn't even
have proper types.

Not exactly my favorite language.

------
bradfordw
The site appears to be unresponsive.

~~~
AndiSmith
It's working fine for me? What browser are you using?

